# What is the best age to add a second GSD



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I would love to add another GSD to our home. My current one is 14 months old, what age do you think would be best to add another? I am thinking around 2 years but would like to get opinions of people that have had multi-dog homes!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd wait a little longer, personally, for a few reasons. First, I don't want two senior dogs at the same time- so much money for health problems, and so much heartbreak all at once. 

The general rule of thumb is when the first dog is mature and training is down pat- no issues needing to be resolved, etc. Your dog is still pretty much a puppy, so you'll have two really high energy, high maintenance pups on your hands.

We just added a second dog, my male is four and I'm just now reaching the point where there's nothing I have to worry about training/behavior-wise with him.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Lola was around 2 and 1/2 when we added Harry - she was wonderful with him, she would have made a brilliant mum.

It depends on your current dog, is he/she good with puppies, little dogs, other dogs in general?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't add a second dog until or unless you're dog is solidly trained.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Having dog #1 solid trained makes training dog #2 soooo much easier!!! 

Example; Dog #1 has a solid recall. You and Dog #1 and new pup are out playing off leash at the park. They get a bit too far from you and you call to them. Dog #1 comes back like a shot. Pup comes abounding too, mostly because it's following #1 Dog. Pup never really gets a chance to realize it could fail a recall. It just never does. 

#1 Dog is quiet an well behaved around strangers. Pup learns from #1 Dog that there isn't anything to be concerned with when a new person comes around. 

#1 Dog never gets in the trash. Pup learns the trash can is all his for the taking.....oh wait, that was just at my house.....


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Having dog #1 solid trained makes training dog #2 soooo much easier!!!
> 
> Example; Dog #1 has a solid recall. You and Dog #1 and new pup are out playing off leash at the park. They get a bit too far from you and you call to them. Dog #1 comes back like a shot. Pup comes abounding too, mostly because it's following #1 Dog. Pup never really gets a chance to realize it could fail a recall. It just never does.
> 
> ...


This! Having Echo teach Delta manners is sooooooo nice. He's my shadow, be it in public or at home, so she learns that that's just how things are. 

Any sort of negative behavior the first dog does... chances are high the young'un will too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the above, AND, not getting them to close in age, as you'll end up with two seniors and lose both of them close together.

Been there done that, TWICE, now it's probably going to be a third time. Just put down my 13 year old aussie, and I have a 14 yr old aussie that is still doing pretty good, but I can see the day coming

Masi will be 6 in a couple months, and anytime from now onward, is when I'll think about adding another puppy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JMO.

When your first dog is at least 2 years old, is where you want to be training wise, you are mentally, physically and financially ready for another dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We're contemplating this year...Tess will be three. She'll definitely be a good example for a pup to follow.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like to have the first dog fully mature and advanced in their training before adding in another. I prefer 4 years between dogs though it hasn't always worked out that way. Right now I have dogs that will be 11, 10, 5, 3 and 1 this year.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've always thought that 3-5 years apart would be idea, in theory anyway. That being said, we got Keefer when Dena was only 13 months old - they were half siblings 11-1/2 months apart. 

There were several reasons I was willing to break my own rule, and the fact that Dena was extremely well behaved from a young age was a big one. She was never a destructive chewer, she'd already taken several basic obedience classes and a beginner agility class by the time we got Keefer, and I felt completely confident that we could set aside her training to spend the time necessary to work with him for awhile. 

My main concern was that they would both be seniors at the same time but sadly, she died of lymphoma at 4 years old, so that issue never arose. A few months after she died we got Halo, who is a bit over 3 years younger than Keefer, so we did finally end up with the age range we expected to have, which has worked out fine.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

We have one who is nearly 4 now, and one who is almost 18 months old, and we have no problems with them. My advice would be to make sure you introduce order into their daily lives. 

e.g. when I open any door, gate etc, they both sit and wait to be told it's ok to come in or go out. 

When they get into, or out of the car, they sit and wait to be called, by name, one by one to jump in or out. 

They sit to have their collars and leads put on / taken off and then continue to sit until I release them or I'm ready to start walking..No charging off!

When they are in the house, they don't get to romp around, that is outside behaviour, they have the run of the house, but at a walk! 

They are fine with these rules, they grew up with them and they get heaps of outside play and off-lead exercise..In return for this training investment, I have two large dogs, who are often admired for their behaviour, they make me proud and are good ambassadors for their respective breeds.

I agree with comments made re: having two senior dogs at the same time, but my last dog was getting arthritic when we got the pup and that caused it's own set of problems because puppy wanted to play and old dog wanted to be left in peace.. 

I say if you're ready for the extra work, go for it and enjoy them


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I just got my second GSD. (puppy) 

Elly May at 5 years old gets along with him great, as long as they are outside the house. Inside they occasionally snap at each other and Elly prefers to be left alone.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

If I had a choice, it would be at 2-4 years old. The older dog is settled in and well behaved and well socialized at this point, and is confident enough that a new puppy won't shake them up. But young enough that they have the energy for the puppy and willingness to go along with them.

My dog is 9 years old and I brought in a puppy. Would I suggest this to just anyone? NO. My older dog doesn't mind dogs from about 5 or 6 months on... but any younger than that, and she just doesn't have any desire to do anything with them. She's not really the motherly type. She is never aggressive... just wants nothing to do with the pup.

Thank goodness Arya, even though she's only 7.5 weeks old, is quick to learn and pretty respectful already of my older dog's space. She forgets, and will go to play with her again, but after a couple growls (not low and quiet and aggressive, but loud "out of my space pup!" type), she gets the hint and goes off to do something else.


If I had a choice though... I would have gotten the pup when mine was 3 or 4 years old... maybe 5. 9 years old is pushing it. She still has quite a few years left in her... but she's a crotchety old lady who likes the quiet life... and this pup is starting to stir some of that up. The looks Tasha (my older girl) gives me though...  Makes me laugh... I do give them both quite a bit of separate attention though.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

At 14 months we are not ready yet. She is taking Nosework and Obedience classes and is coming along well but nowhere near as trained as she needs to be to add a seccond. Maybe I will change my target to 3-4 years. If I start looking for a pup when she is 3 it may very well take until she is 4 to find the right one anyway! Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have had them close together and it was hard work. I really prefer about 5 years between them. I think my current pack of 3 has about 4.5 years between them all. Kayos is 11, Havoc is 6.5, and Mayhem will be 2 next month.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I find for me close together in age is best. I have 5 dogs ages 6,3,2,2,and 5 months. No issues with them picking up bad habits etc. They are well trained and all in sync. On that note I'm getting a female in June
I feel the more age difference the more likely a problem like an older dog would not do well with a puppy and their antics. My 6 year old is a female lab. She's laid back and cleans all their eyes and ears lol. Great dog or I am just lucky. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

My dogs were three years apart and it was perfect. They were both males but their personalities were so compatible it wasn't even funny. My first one was pretty well trained which made it so much easier with the second one. I could place my older one in a down stay while I dealt with the puppy. I couldn't imagine having two dogs if my first one wasn't reliably trained.


----------



## Jrnabors (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't imagine having more than one of these giraffes running around.


----------

